# Uber has rescinded Cancellation / No Show Fee in these Markets



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber is now rescinding $5 Cancellation / No Show Fee in some Markets.

Please check to see if Uber is No Longer paying Cancellation Fee in your Market.
*https://www.uber.com/cities*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Madison & Milwaukee.*
(Green Bay exempt)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Dallas








*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Houston








*


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Does that mean that #UberSTRIKE is now easier with no penalties for cancellations?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Does that mean that #UberSTRIKE is now easier with no penalties for cancellations?


LMAO
Orlando still has it as of today.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Indianapolis*


----------



## ZZY (May 10, 2015)

I just drove for 15 minutes to the Four Seasons by the Lake Worth Pier (or as they call it, a casino without gambling). The ladies with their 3 year old were surprised when I asked where their car seat was. They said everybody else takes them without one. Good, I said, then you won't have any trouble getting to the airport. 

Then she told me that I took a long time to get there. My bad. I wasn't right around the corner. She had no idea where I started from or the law on child seats for cars. I pulled away to another part of the parking lot and waited 5 minutes, then cancelled and made my measly $7.20 for 45 minutes of my time and 10 miles round trip. I can't even imagine allowing this to happen and getting nothing. If Uber pulls the plug on cancel fees here, then color me Lyft because it happens often when you add in no-shows, which I assume is the same thing.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

ZZY said:


> I just drove for 15 minutes to the Four Seasons by the Lake Worth Pier (or as they call it, a casino without gambling). The ladies with their 3 year old were surprised when I asked where their car seat was. They said everybody else takes them without one. Good, I said, then you won't have any trouble getting to the airport.
> 
> Then she told me that I took a long time to get there. My bad. I wasn't right around the corner. She had no idea where I started from or the law on child seats for cars. I pulled away to another part of the parking lot and waited 5 minutes, then cancelled and made my measly $7.20 for 45 minutes of my time and 10 miles round trip. I can't even imagine allowing this to happen and getting nothing. If Uber pulls the plug on cancel fees here, then color me Lyft because it happens often when you add in no-shows, which I assume is the same thing.


Good for you! They all say that "everybody else take them(me) without one"


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Just idling your car for 4min, 30sec should be worth $4 (pax is charged $6, Uber keeps $2). They are starting a war in their most vulnerable markets.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

What a ***** move by choosing markets with laughable rates to remove cancellations. Thank goodness I'm done with uber as soon as I join my fellow recent college grads working a real job. I will always stand with the uber drivers and tip when I use it in the future.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Most trips net driver less than a cancellation fee. 

Uber's solution: remove cancellation fee!

Real solution should have been: increase the rates so that cancellation fees are not more attractive than taking a min fare trip. 

But since we know Uber is an evil company, they will not do the right thing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Washington, D.C.:

Five dollars for UberX and UberXL. Ten dollars for Uber Black and Uber SUV. It does not show one for Uber Taxi, but it is still ten dollars. Uber keeps five of it and gives five to the driver. I had to cancel one on Uber Taxi for a no-show Saturday. I received my five dollars. Thus, as of this posting, Washington is still receiving a cancellation fee.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Too bad you can't hit "arrive", Then :"Start meter", then when they arrive and all is good, destination known, driver hits "start trip" or some shit like that. Under Uber's system, how the hell do you ever wind up waiting five minutes for pax? That is beyond me. What more do pax need to be there waiting, toes on the curb? - Misplaced pins aside. Unreal. The bullshit never ends. 

I hesitate to bring this up- but markets with no cancellation fees would be logical places to have drivers with fake accounts call in fake rides then cancel. They would then send Uber a mesage saying their driver sat for five minutes on BS call and thank them for their time, you wont be driving in Milwaukee!

Some shit like that. 

Disrupt the disruptor.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Good luck getting any surge fares.

Pax will request rides even in a surge. When driver is nearby, they will cancel and request again until surge goes away.

Pings will go crazy and pax cancels will go crazy during surge.

All it needs is the pax to know that they can get away with as many cancellations as they want.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Too bad you can't hit "arrive", Then :"Start meter",


You can on Android. Just touch "confirm arrival"


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> You can on Android. Just touch "confirm arrival"


... and that allows a driver to start the meter rolling without actually starting the trip? In mature markets, the time charge, if applied to simply sitting and waiting, it is pretty much worthless, but better than nothing, unlikely to match the $5 that will be ending.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

No. Don't start until it's time. Just that the timer can be started by confirming arrival. Do you know if you can do it on iPhone? I could test tomorrow.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> No. Don't start until it's time. Just that the timer can be started by confirming arrival. Do you know if you can do it on iPhone? I could test tomorrow.


Sure, iPhone lets you do it, too. Tap on the name of the pax on the bottom part of the screen and the "Confirm Arrival" button will be in blue. Tap it and, if you're more than like a tenth of a mile from the location of the pin, it will ask "Are you sure you've arrived to the pin location?" and you can just tap again to confirm and the timer starts.

This will also alert the pax that you're here, so be mindful of that.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

This is just step one. The email now says you can wait 5 min then cancel to get another trip. 
The next one will say you have to wait 5 min so that you, as a driver, are not charged an early cancelation fee of $3


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Removing cancellation fee will mean drivers will complete more rides per hour. In fact Uber Wisconsin has seen demand soar through the roof and tripling of driver earnings since eliminating cancellation fees. Uber ON!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Removing cancellation fee will mean drivers will complete more rides per hour. In fact Uber Wisconsin has seen demand soar through the roof and tripling of driver earnings since eliminating cancellation fees. Uber ON!


Oh really?? Uber still wants you to wait 5 minutes for canceling ride. Secondly, driving 5-6 minute dead miles to pick up pax who does not show up is not profitable.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*San Antonio








*


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Again, Travis is removing every conceivable barrier to unbridled growth. Fear of a $5 cancellation fee may 'possibly' reduce # of rides by .001%. For that Travis is willing to stick it up to 160,000 drivers.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

My impression is that uberX is one huge high stakes but nonetheless disposable experiment by Travis


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber's explanation of Cancellation Fee change:


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber's explanation of Cancellation Fee change:
> 
> View attachment 14802


Confused people are more difficult to manipulate. That should undermine their own ability to implement surge pricing effectively. This is an interesting decision on the behalf of Uber, I look forward to hear about the consequences. This may not stick. What happened to their call stacking experiment? Has it been rolled out?

Uber needs the ability to surge effectively. They arguably need base rates in the toilet for most markets to implement their method. That said, the five dollar cancellation fee is a big part of making it work, feeble as it may be. I would have assumed many drivers would have liked to see the $5 fee raised a bit.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Confused people are more difficult to manipulate. That should undermine their own ability to implement surge pricing effectively. This is an interesting decision on the behalf of Uber, I look forward to hear about the consequences. This may not stick. What happened to their call stacking experiment? Has it been rolled out?
> 
> Uber needs the ability to surge effectively. They arguably need base rates in the toilet for most markets to implement their method. That said, the five dollar cancellation fee is a big part of making it work, feeble as it may be. I would have assumed many drivers would have liked to see the $5 fee raised a bit.


I wasn't confused at all.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Cancellation fee makes up 5-10% of my weekly pay because I drive bar closing hours and cancel on drunks that can't locate me. If (when) this BS reaches a market near me, I will accept fewer pings and cancel after 2mins


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I wasn't confused at all.


I should have said: people who feel confused.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Idk what's so hard to include the cancellation amount when you swipe up to see the uber service type in the customer app, then they can click it for further explanation. No reason uber can explain things to its customers.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Luberon said:


> Cancellation fee makes up 5-10% of my weekly pay because I drive bar closing hours and cancel on drunks that can't locate me. If (when) this BS reaches a market near me, I will accept fewer pings and cancel after 2mins


I wonder if this isn't what's behind the new no cancellation fee policy
- drivers so fed up with being sent to the wrong location
that we're not making much of an effort (at these low rates) to track down riders...
and we're just waiting out the 5 mins, cancelling and collecting the fee?
Then the rider complains about the fee, and Uber refunds it to them
but can't take it back from the drivers 
- so all that cash comes out of Uber's coffers.

I suspect that's what's going on...

Uber created the problem by failing to teach riders how to use the Uber app to effectively direct a driver to the accurate pick-up location...
and now, instead of taking responsibility for their screw up in rolling out the service and getting it corrected,
they are just penalizing drivers...
again.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

No Cancellation Fee for Drivers and Riders.

Milwaukee:









Houston:


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

I love uber speak. I wonder how long uber CSR noses must be after such blatant lies.
1) Increased srf has no effect on driver earnings. 2) Losing 5$ cancellation fee increases driver earnings


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Dallas
> 
> View attachment 14717
> *


^^^
Another reason to not accept a ride that's more than a couple of blocks away.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> No Cancellation Fee for Drivers and Riders.
> 
> Milwaukee:
> View attachment 14830
> ...


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

This is completely laughable. No cancel fee? Don't log on the app.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This really is a very regressive policy change by Uber. It was only in late January when Uber changed it's policy of allowing Riders a First cancellation without charging them a Cancellation Fee.
*No More Free Cancellation. Too Little Too Late?*


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> This really is a very regressive policy change by Uber. It was only in late January when Uber changed it's policy of allowing Riders a First cancellation without charging them a Cancellation Fee.
> *No More Free Cancellation. Too Little Too Late?*


It exacerbates the problem of not being able to start the trip upon arrival without fear of backlash should the pax prove to be unfit to ride....

It is a catch 22. Minus a misplaced pin, Uber sends an idle car, pax track the cars approach. There is little or no reason for the trip not to start upon arrival. It is Uber's system which gets in the way. In the taxi, if someone makes a time call (to airport, doctor, work etc) we try to show up five minutes early and at the time of the reservation , the meter goes on.

What makes Uber so different is the booking of idle cars, there everything is a kind of time call.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

If Austin drops the cancellation fee, then I won't drive. It's half my income....


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

1) low rates 2)No tipping policy 3)No cancellation fee. Forget the driver, customers in suburbs and 'unwanted' city neighborhoods will find it even harder to hail uber X due to the 3 reasons above.
Any driver that accepts a 10 minute non surge ping in these circumstances must be sick in the head.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

To be completely honest, I dont care I get 2-3 of these per pay period.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> To be completely honest, I dont care I get 2-3 of these per pay period.


So you don't care that, if Uber does away with Cancellation Fee in your market, you'd be completely wasting your time & gas 2-3 times a day?
That translates to $8 -$12 a day.
Or $240 - $360 a month.
Or $2,880 - $4,320 a year.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> So you don't care that, if Uber does away with Cancellation Fee in your market, you'd be completely wasting your time & gas 2-3 times a day?
> That translates to $8 -$12 a day.
> Or $240 - $360 a month.
> Or $2,880 - $4,320 a year.


Per pay period not per day. Now if this causes way more Cancellations for me then I'd have an issue but right now as it is. It's rare to for me to get a $5 fee for waiting or a no show.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Lol they took cancellations away because it was confusing?
*Pax*: "Hurr, durr, if I don't show up outside to the Uber in less than 5 minutes after receiving the 'Your Uber is arriving' message, I get charged $6? OMG how do I calculate time? Is there, like, a device of some sort that, like, tells you, like, the amount of time that has passed since that message has received? Is there an app for that?"

The only thing that was confusing for us drivers is when or when not Uber was going to actually pay it out.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Lol they took cancellations away because it was confusing?
> *Pax*: "Hurr, durr, if I don't show up outside to the Uber in less than 5 minutes after receiving the 'Your Uber is arriving' message, I get charged $6? OMG how do I calculate time? Is there, like, a device of some sort that, like, tells you, like, the amount of time that has passed since that message has received? Is there an app for that?"
> 
> The only thing that was confusing for us drivers is when or when not Uber was going to actually pay it out.


I wouldn't take what Uber says with any weight. I was laid off in 2011 and the Billion dollar cable company that is now the largest in the nation reference possible natural disasters where our office was. Thats why they moved my position and 500 others to Oregon and Colorado. lol


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Per pay period not per day. Now if this causes way more Cancellations for me then I'd have an issue but right now as it is. It's rare to for me to get a $5 fee for waiting or a no show.


This is the case for me as well, but the way I see it is if the PAX learn they can get away with more for free (less on the curb ready to go, making you wait beyond 5 minutes, etc), they WILL.

---and not to mention the Uber Race game. I won one of those races last Saturday. How about an Uber Race where the rider forgets to cancel and never gets charged a fee? Sure, the driver will figure it out, but there goes that time and money.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> To be completely honest, I dont care I get 2-3 of these per pay period.


Man, you really do seem to back UBER more times than not. Nothing wrong with having your own opinion, but just saying that is how it looks to me. I do not get a bunch likely due to I give the PAX more time than I should. But those I do get I feel the PAX desrves it. With no cancellation fee I will be cancelling within 2 minutes upon arrival. If (when) this spreads to my market that is.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Man, you really do seem to back UBER more times than not. Nothing wrong with having your own opinion, but just saying that is how it looks to me. I do not get a bunch likely due to I give the PAX more time than I should. But those I do get I feel the PAX desrves it. With no cancellation fee I will be cancelling within 2 minutes upon arrival. If (when) this spreads to my market that is.


Why because I'm not bitter at a tip option (I make plenty in tips). Because I'm not upset at a $5 cancellation fee I HARDLY EVER see in the 1st place. Or is it because I manage to make WAY more than Min wage?

This JOB reminds me of sales jobs I've had. You have 5% of your employees that are top performers, you have another 10% that are doing pretty well and the rest (85%) are walking a thin line, some are content but most are complaining about work and how it's unfair.

Again I see right and wrong with the strike and to be completely honest I wasn't going to drive anyways because I'm visiting family that weekend. Now if my pay was made up of 5% or even 2% of cancellation fees then I would have a problem as I stated. But it's not...


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I can't wait to hear how UberMan (whose ex-wife got custody of his balls) will rationalize this as a good thing in his next 26 minutes long video.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> This JOB reminds me of sales jobs I've had. You have 5% of your employees that are top performers, you have another 10% that are doing pretty well and the rest (85%) are walking a thin line, some are content but most are complaining about work and how it's unfair.
> .


You have not yet had the joy of multi price drops have you? Perhaps if you had you would understand the disenchantment that UBER itself has bred. If only 5% of UBER drivers are succeeding something is wrong. People did not get into this as if it was a sales job. They got into it because of UBER promises. I am glad you are doing well and are perfectly content with UBER. Have a great family get together.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> You have not yet had the joy of multi price drops have you? Perhaps if you had you would understand the disenchantment that UBER itself has bred. If only 5% of UBER drivers are succeeding something is wrong. People did not get into this as if it was a sales job. They got into it because of UBER promises. I am glad you are doing well and are perfectly content with UBER. Have a great family get together.


Didn't say I was a 5% nor have I said I'm happy with Uber. Look I've been through worst price drops then you could imagine but then I adapted. I may not have been making the same amount but still was able to make way. The rates could be better and Uber could do some things to make it better, Doesn't that sound like every work place?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> Didn't say I was a 5% nor have I said I'm happy with Uber. Look I've been through worst price drops then you could imagine but then I adapted. I may not have been making the same amount but still was able to make way. The rates could be better and Uber could do some things to make it better, Doesn't that sound like every work place?


That is my answer most of the time when asked how jazzed I am about driving for UBER. That like any job, contractor position it has its good and bad. My other stock answer is "UBER, the best slightly above minimum wage job there is!'


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Didn't say I was a 5% nor have I said I'm happy with Uber. Look I've been through worst price drops then you could imagine but then I adapted. I may not have been making the same amount but still was able to make way. The rates could be better and Uber could do some things to make it better, Doesn't that sound like every work place?


I'm not sure that going through life with a "well, it could be worse" attitude is exactly the American dream.

Picturing Martin Luther King Jr.:
"_The arc of the moral universe is long," 'but it could be worse_'


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I'm not sure that going through life with a "well, it could be worse" attitude is exactly the American dream.
> 
> Picturing Martin Luther King Jr.:
> '_The arc of the moral universe is long, but it could be worse_'


What? I was getting paid stupid money when I took a big rate cut. So I wasn't suprised when the cut came because it was dumb money for what I was doing. I don't know if you noticed but driving isn't exactly a trade skill. Half the people in this county can do it.... sooooooo when you try to justify better rates you better have good reason because there's a lot of people whom aren't complaining and making it work the way it is.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> What? I was getting paid stupid money when I took a big rate cut. So I wasn't suprised when the cut came because it was dumb money for what I was doing. I don't know if you noticed but driving isn't exactly a trade skill. Half the people in this county can do it.... sooooooo when you try to justify better rates you better have good reason because there's a lot of people whom aren't complaining and making it work the way it is.


IMO, the only 'stupid' money being made by drivers (or that was being made)
is/was by drivers who only know how to look at revenues
without recognizing expenses.

Anyone driving under the current rates is truly making 'stupid money',
because it's stupid to work for break-even profitability or lose money
building someone else's company.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes Uber, it's creating confusion. Not the passenger, not the driver, the confusion is with Uber.

Indianapolis has on their website a zero dollar cancellation fee.
I questioned it and was told, in an email, that the website has not been updated and to be assured, the $5 cancellation fee for X and XL still applies.
I then questioned that if the website had not been updated, how is it possible that the "trust and safety" fee that was doubled TWO DAYS AGO has been updated to $2.10 from $1 and the $0 cancel fee is a recent change?
More Uber-speak, rest assured that UberX and UberXL still have a $5 cancellation fee.

That very night, rolled on the pin, started the timer, timed out at 5 minutes, cancel ride - immediate re-ping a block west and half a block south, same pax.
Toes on the curb, "I don't know what happened"....

Next morning, guess how much I got paid for the cancel fee?

Not at all confusing, it was $0.

Opened a case with Uber "help", within two hours got confirmation that my cancel fee has been applied to my account.

There it is on the dashboard, $5 canceled by driver.

Confused? Who's confused?


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> IMO, the only 'stupid' money being made by drivers (or that was being made)
> is/was by drivers who only know how to look at revenues
> without recognizing expenses.
> 
> ...


I do pretty well driving for X and XL ... I know others in my market that do better but most dont even come close. Your definition of Stupid money is well.... stupid. And just because the base rate is 1.10 doesn't mean you have to drive at that rate.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> I do pretty well driving for X and XL ... I know others in my market that do better but most dont even come close. Your definition of Stupid money is well.... stupid. And just because the base rate is 1.10 doesn't mean you have to drive at that rate.


There are about 15,000 drivers here on UPN that would disagree with you... but, whatever. 
Drive safe - and good luck.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> To be completely honest, I dont care I get 2-3 of these per pay period.


Will you 'care' if the cancellation fee is eliminated in *your* market?
Without a cancellation fee payment policy in place,
would you still drive 5 or 10 minutes (or more) to pick up a pax?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Tried to log on to Uber yesterday, had to first "agree" to the changes in the terms and conditions re: service fee schedule.

Only difference I could see was a grey blank space under cancellation fee on the Indianapolis spreadsheet.

This is GOOD news. This is GREAT news. I am FREE from having to wait for passengers. No compensation for waiting means no more waiting. I hate waiting, I have no patience for people that know BEFORE requesting a ride how far away their closest Uber driver is. They can watch, in real time, as I approach their pickup pin. They get a text as I arrive at pickup pin. They think I'm happy to sit and stay like an obedient dog? 

From now on, toes on the curb in ten seconds or I'm gone. Ping me again and you're still not ready, I'm gone again. If I do get them in the car they're getting a 1 star no matter how nice or chatty or if they tip. Make me wait or make me return for your late butt and you're getting a 1 star rating to warn other drivers this pax will make you wait. 
If all Uber drivers in markets without a cancel fee just refuse to be a poodle and "sit/stay/obey" then one of two things will eventually happen:
1. Pax will learn to be ready upon arrival
2. Uber will pay drivers a cancel fee - whether they charge the rider or not.

This B.S. of "we still want you to wait five minutes..." is completely self serving horse pucky and I, for one, will not tolerate it. 

If they're not going to reimburse me for waiting, I'm not waiting. Should I bold and underline the period at the end of that sentence? I'm not waiting - PERIOD, end of story.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Tried to log on to Uber yesterday, had to first "agree" to the changes in the terms and conditions re: service fee schedule.
> 
> Only difference I could see was a grey blank space under cancellation fee on the Indianapolis spreadsheet.
> 
> ...


These will be my exact actions if this comes to my market. $5 for driving and waiting isn't good. $0 for driving and no waiting isn't good either, but at least no waiting.


----------



## Tom Madison (Aug 11, 2014)

Waiting time for cancellation fee in the new partner agreement increased to 10 minutes. Confirmation in e-mail from Uber:

If the rider cancels before 10 minutes, no cancellation fee will apply.
If the rider cancels after 10 minutes, a cancellation fee will apply as long as you are still arriving on-time.
If you cancel the trip after arriving at the rider's request location and waiting 10 minutes, a cancellation fee will apply.
Tell me why I should accept a trip 8+ minutes away, especially in heavy weekend DC traffic.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

That seems worse than no cancellation fee!


----------



## Tom Madison (Aug 11, 2014)

berserk42 said:


> That seems worse than no cancellation fee!


Are you replying to the 10 minutes? If so, yes...it is worse and it would be possible (albeit unlikely) to accept 4 requests over the course of an hour and make $0. Imagine driving 6 minutes and waiting 8 before the rider cancels...that would totally suck.

Zero skin in the game for riders is not good for drivers.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Tom Madison said:


> Waiting time for cancellation fee in the new partner agreement increased to 10 minutes.


If that is in your new "Technology Services Agreement"
(they dropped the term "partner" in the new agreement)
can you post it here?

The agreement I received says only:

4.5 Cancellation Charges. You acknowledge and agree that Users may elect to cancel requests for
Transportation Services that have been accepted by you via the Driver App at any time prior to
your arrival. In the event that a User cancels an accepted request for Transportation Services,
Company may charge the User a cancellation fee on your behalf. If charged, this cancellation fee
shall be deemed the Fare for the cancelled Transportation Services for the purpose of
remittance to you hereunder ("Cancellation Fee"). The parties acknowledge and agree that as
between you and Company, this Cancellation Fee is a recommended amount, and the primary
purpose of such Cancellation Fee is to act as the default amount in the event you do not
negotiate a different amount. You shall always have the right to: (i) charge a cancellation fee
that is less than the Cancellation Fee; or (ii) negotiate, at your request, a cancellation fee that is
lower than the Cancellation Fee (each of (i) and (ii) herein, a "Negotiated Cancellation Fee"). If
charged, the Cancellation Fee (regardless of any Negotiated Cancellation Fee) shall be deemed
the Fare for the cancelled Transportation Services for the purpose of remittance to you
hereunder.​
And you then said:


> Confirmation in e-mail from Uber:
> 
> If the rider cancels before 10 minutes, no cancellation fee will apply.
> If the rider cancels after 10 minutes, a cancellation fee will apply as long as you are still arriving on-time.
> If you cancel the trip after arriving at the rider's request location and waiting 10 minutes, a cancellation fee will apply.


Which makes me think that the cancellation time period remains set by the reigional OPs manager and it's not part of' the agreement'. 
In my market it is still 5 minutes.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tom Madison said:


> Waiting time for cancellation fee in the new partner agreement increased to 10 minutes.


The 10 minute waiting time language is the same as in the old agreement.

Also the word for Drivers was "User" in the old agreement.

I've posted a comparison of the old & the new agreements in this post:

*New Partner Agreement, Binding Arbitration Provision, Opting Out & UberLAWSUIT Explained*


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

If you think the new terms are bad for drivers, here's what riders have to agree to:
'Uber does not guarantee the quality, suitability, safety or ability of third party providers. You agree that the entire risk arising out of your use of the services, and any service or good requested in connection therewith, remains solely with you&#8230;'

What this means is that if there were any danger to the passenger on account of the ride, the driver or any other factors, Uber will not be answerable for it. What's more, if you don't agree with these conditions, you will be barred from using Uber's services.

http://www.mid-day.com/articles/dri...bers-new-policy/16534161#sthash.Edp2PuC5.dpuf​


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Tom Madison said:


> Waiting time for cancellation fee in the new partner agreement increased to 10 minutes. Confirmation in e-mail from Uber:
> 
> If the rider cancels before 10 minutes, no cancellation fee will apply.
> If the rider cancels after 10 minutes, a cancellation fee will apply as long as you are still arriving on-time.
> ...


^^^
And of course Uber will be the deciding factor as to what "on time" actually is.... since somebody sitting in a chair hundreds or even thousands of miles away and maybe in a foreign country is more able to assess whether there is bumper to bumper traffic due to an accident that just happened ten blocks ahead of you.


----------



## txtim1982 (Jan 5, 2016)

just drive said:


> This is just step one. The email now says you can wait 5 min then cancel to get another trip.
> The next one will say you have to wait 5 min so that you, as a driver, are not charged an early cancelation fee of $3


I would not doubt if that is down the pike somewhere.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

*also see this app permnissions update that came out recently*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-driver-app-update-1-18-16-requires-new-permission-txt-cle.55897/


----------



## ZZY (May 10, 2015)

My biggest gripe driving Uber is driving between 1 and 5 minutes to the pickup, then getting cancelled with no play. One minute is plenty for the free cancel. When I arrive at the pickup point, I look at the clock and add 6. When the clock hits that number I cancel if they are not in sight and I get paid.
If Uber changes these numbers in my area to be more in the Pax favor, I pledge to not drive again.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ZZY said:


> My biggest gripe driving Uber is driving between 1 and 5 minutes to the pickup, then getting cancelled with no play. One minute is plenty for the free cancel. When I arrive at the pickup point, I look at the clock and add 6. When the clock hits that number I cancel if they are not in sight and I get paid.
> If Uber changes these numbers in my area to be more in the Pax favor, I pledge to not drive again.


You can minimize your risk by waiting 1 min before heading towards the pax -
and then driving the next minute as slowly as safe driving permits.

Doesn't solve the problem, but helps minimize it.

About 30% of the "cancelled-within-5-min's" I get are because the pax realizes that the pick-up location is wrong - or off due to bad GPS... so they cancel - and then re-request. It's taking me time to adjust my thinking to not assume that every cancel is a schmuck... and I'm learning to take a breath and see where it goes.


----------



## ZZY (May 10, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You can minimize your risk by waiting 1 min before heading towards the pax -
> and then driving the next minute as slowly as safe driving permits.
> 
> Doesn't solve the problem, but helps minimize it.
> ...


When I'm home or parked I do wait 1 minute. That's plenty of time for them to correct or change mind. After that, they should be charged for a cancel. The best way for them to learn the app is the hard way.


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> Good luck getting any surge fares.
> 
> Pax will request rides even in a surge. When driver is nearby, they will cancel and request again until surge goes away.
> 
> ...


If I take a ping on surge, and the pax cancels, I'm not staying on line if the surge goes down. I'll go off line, park nearby, and wait, they can pay me surge prices, or they can get some one else to pickem up. Don't let the pax game the system and use you. Make them pay, all you have to do is go off line, wait till it starts surging and then go online.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Madison & Milwaukee.*
> (Green Bay exempt)
> 
> View attachment 14715
> ...


The funniest thing is they still expect you to wait five minutes lol.So you hold up your part of the deal and they dont.They got two minutes with me.


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

No way for me! Toes on the curb or cancel no show!


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm still getting my cancel fee and I'm in a city that was listed *shrug*


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

Why would you bother waiting five minutes if you know you're not going to get a cancellation fee? I wouldn't wait more than 15 seconds.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

oscardelta said:


> Why would you bother waiting five minutes if you know you're not going to get a cancellation fee? I wouldn't wait more than 15 seconds.


 I agree. I don't know how uber benefits from taking away the fee. After all they're losing their 20-30% cut.


----------

